# Best 5d3 custom function AF point selection quick!



## Daniel Flather (Apr 2, 2012)

Go to the CF menu, second one, custom controls. Then, go to the one in the right column, at the bottom, called Multi-Controller AF point direct selection. Its default is off, hit it and select AF point direct selection. Now focus the camera and move the Multi controller (joy stick), you can select the AF point with out going in to a menu! 

If this has been covered, great, but I just noticed it from a post to something in another thread.


Note, I only use spot AF and have the other modes turned off.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2012)

Indeed. That's what I did on my 7D, 5DII, and will do on my 1D X.


----------



## Dianoda (Apr 2, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Now focus the camera and move the Multi controller (joy stick), you can select the AF point with out going in to a menu!



I've had it set up that way on my 7D pretty much since I got it - actually I can't remember ever setting the AF point any other way. Ha, more than anything, I was surprised to hear that multi-controller AF point selection isn't the default setting.


----------



## samthefish (Apr 2, 2012)

Well learn something new every day. I have the 7D and was wondering why people made a big deal about AF point selection because it seemed too cumbersome to use for me. This seems like the way to set it.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 2, 2012)

Really, this should be the default, not the option.


----------



## dunkers (Apr 2, 2012)

I think the reason that this isn't the default setting is because some people may brush against the controls and accidentally move the AF point without realizing it. Then when you bring up your camera for a shot, your focus is off b/c the AF point moved.

I also think that a lot of people only use center point focus, so they don't have the need to switch the AF points.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 3, 2012)

yep this is the best way to use it I have all mine setup like this


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for that tip - mine is now set this way.

One more pointer about this configuration, all you have to do is push in on the multi-controller while adjusting focus points and it will switch between center focus and the offset point - pretty sweet!


----------



## jalbfb (Apr 3, 2012)

And if you push the multi-controller straight in, if you had moved the center AF point to another position, it brings it right back to the center. So those who have reported having trouble with moving the focal pointer saying they have to push too many buttons in previous posts probably were never aware of this or discovered it. Make for a nice and easier management of AF. Make sure you make whatever you prefer as an AF setting your "registered AF point." (Select an AF setting your use most of the time, hold down the AF selection button on the back and then the top LCD Light button and what for a small beep and you're "registered."


----------



## jrista (Apr 3, 2012)

This post should be stickied! I have the 7D, but never realized this was an option.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 3, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> And if you push the multi-controller straight in, if you had moved the center AF point to another position, it brings it right back to the center.



Yes, and if you push straight in again it goes back the the AF point you were just using.


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 3, 2012)

jrista said:


> This post should be stickied! I have the 7D, but never realized this was an option.




+1
And I read the manual. 
More than once.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 3, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > This post should be stickied! I have the 7D, but never realized this was an option.
> ...



See, the way the Custom Functions *used* to work, you could scroll through one list of C.Fn's and read their titles and quickly have an idea of what's customizable. The 7D/5D3 menus seem to make quite a bit of options incredibly non-obvious.

The only way I knew about this was from the 5D classic and 5D2 setup, so I immediately went into the 5D3 options for this and eventually found it in that Custom Controls menu.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 3, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> jalbfb said:
> 
> 
> > And if you push the multi-controller straight in, if you had moved the center AF point to another position, it brings it right back to the center.
> ...



jalbfb is correct. Clicking the multi-controller centers your focus point. It doesn't go back to the one you were using previously.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 3, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > jalbfb said:
> ...


Actually Mr Knight it does, just push it again and it will go to whatever of center point position you had it.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 3, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Go to the CF menu, second one, custom controls. Then, go to the one in the right column, at the bottom, called Multi-Controller AF point direct selection. Its default is off, hit it and select AF point direct selection. Now focus the camera and move the Multi controller (joy stick), you can select the AF point with out going in to a menu!
> 
> If this has been covered, great, but I just noticed it from a post to something in another thread.
> 
> ...


I believe it was an option after a firmware update for my old 5D and i loved it so much as soon as i got my 1dm3 I set that up the same way, same thing with the 5dm3, one of the first things i did is set that up. It makes so much sense.


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 3, 2012)

This is on page 326 of the manual under "AF point direct selection"


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 3, 2012)

I set this up before I took a picture with it  same on my 5d2 and 7d


----------



## Waiting on Godot (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow. Despite reading the manual, I was totally oblivious to this incredibly useful tip. My 20D had the old school scroll-through-the-custom-functions menu.


While we're on the topic, what are some other highly useful tweaks and tips that are assumed knowledge? I think we'll be surprised to see how many people were otherwise unaware.


----------



## jalbfb (Apr 3, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> jalbfb said:
> 
> 
> > And if you push the multi-controller straight in, if you had moved the center AF point to another position, it brings it right back to the center.
> ...



I didn't realize this but found it out last night by playing around. Thanks, Dan.


----------



## Dianoda (Apr 3, 2012)

Waiting on Godot said:


> While we're on the topic, what are some other highly useful tweaks and tips that are assumed knowledge? I think we'll be surprised to see how many people were otherwise unaware.



I expect most of us are already well aware of this, but if you aren't, try setting the AF-on button to AF-start and decoupling AF-start from the shutter half press (switch the half-press from AF + metering start to just metering start) - this arrangement is one of the major advantages of the mid and high-end bodies over the Rebels and gives you a great deal more control over AF in use.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 3, 2012)

A quick question regarding the Registered AF point on p.324 of the manual. I don't have my camera with me to try at the moment and have been meaning to test it.

Why is a registered AF point useful, will the camera change from whatever focusing mode it is in to the registered one with the touch of a button?


----------



## KeithR (Apr 3, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Why is a registered AF point useful, will the camera change from whatever focusing mode it is in to the registered one with the touch of a button?



The AF mode doesn't change, but the beauty of the registered AF point (and I use this option _all_ the time) is that simply by turning the camera from landscape to portrait orientation, the AF point will instantly jump to the preselected position you've already decided is best for portrait mode; and when you rotate the camera back to landscape, the AF point goes right back to where it had been when you were shooting in that orientation.

Shooting birds for example, this ability saves vital seconds which can make the difference between getting the shot and not.

Mind you, it'd be more useful again if the 7D's grip had a built-in joystick _a la_ 5D Mk III so that you could fine-tune the AF point selection in portrait; but even without that, the automatic switching to pre-chosen AF points is a Godsend.


----------



## jalbfb (Apr 4, 2012)

Canon has released a download on using the AF system in the 1Dx which is applicable to the 5D3. They give examples of suggesting setting for different scenarios, etc. A little more practical detail than the operating manual. In looking at this I also stumbled across this article- http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/5d3_multiple_af_points.shtml

And here is Canon's download: http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml?categoryId=12

I know this is getting a little side tracked from the thread topic but I think they are nice resources to have and explain the AF system better.


----------



## LIsnap (Apr 4, 2012)

This is great! Thanks. I too missed it in the manual. I'm coming from the 50D and this feature is new to me.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 4, 2012)

LIsnap said:


> This is great! Thanks. I too missed it in the manual. I'm coming from the 50D and this feature is new to me.



50D here too, what a jump, eh?


----------



## eeek (Apr 4, 2012)

Good info. But the topic sounds like something I would get spammed with. Ha!


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 4, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> LIsnap said:
> 
> 
> > This is great! Thanks. I too missed it in the manual. I'm coming from the 50D and this feature is new to me.
> ...


40D here so the AF system is light years ahead of what I am used to!


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome, that's a cool tip, thnx m8


----------



## millan (Apr 13, 2012)

My old 20D selects the centre AF point when the multi controller (joy stick) is pressed. It is very convenient, when I have to quickly move the AF point to the edge position. Does the 5D3 work the same way?


----------



## fraxs (Apr 13, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> 50D here too, what a jump, eh?



I'm coming from 500D thats a huge jump! I was really in trouble to focus a rabbit yesterday in AI-Servo. I've got to play this whole weekend. 

It's normal that the images looks soft in the cam-preview? I thought my 24-105 oder 70/200 4 is out of focus...


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 13, 2012)

millan said:


> My old 20D selects the centre AF point when the multi controller (joy stick) is pressed. It is very convenient, when I have to quickly move the AF point to the edge position. Does the 5D3 work the same way?


Yes. I have a 5D3 and 40D. on the 40D you would push in on the joystick and that would center the point from whereever it was. The 5D3 does this too but has the added benefit of having another push put it back to where it was.


----------



## darash (Apr 13, 2012)

fraxs said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > 50D here too, what a jump, eh?
> ...



I jump from a 500D too. Did you compare samples from both camera? I feel that the images were shaper with my old 500D... or could i be reading too much forums in CR??? lol...


----------



## fraxs (Apr 13, 2012)

darash said:


> I feel that the images were shaper with my old 500D... or could i be reading too much forums in CR??? lol...



Darash: Oh i think now it's really sharp. No sharpening in post-processing on this image! EF 70-200 F4 at Iso 800 1/160. 


I think the main problem was the person behind the cam :-[


----------



## suburbia (Apr 13, 2012)

Its the feature that brings the camera as close as possible to the eye controlled focus of the beloved EOS 3!

I just wish it would scroll smoothly and quickly through the focus points if holding the joystick in a direction rather than having to tap it for each focus point jump.


----------



## 3scapePhotos (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.. I saw it in the manual, but didn't set it because I wasn't sure if I wanted to see all the focus points in my frame all the time. So, question is, what are all your VF settings? Focus points all on, all off, or some variation?

btw... I'm coming from a 40D, and wow.. what a great camera. All those complaining about AF should really RTFM.


----------



## waving_odd (Apr 13, 2012)

Waiting on Godot said:


> While we're on the topic, what are some other highly useful tweaks and tips that are assumed knowledge? I think we'll be surprised to see how many people were otherwise unaware.



Does anyone know if we can do 1-step control over AF Area Selection Mode (vs. 2-step control on p. 73)? I want to have a quick way to switch between One-Shot AF (coupled with Single-Point AF) AI Servo AF (associated with AF Point Expansion). With a configured DOF button to toggle (technically not toggling since holding down is AI Servo while releasing is One-Shot) between One-Shot and AI Servo, I want to do similar 1-step toggle between Single-Point AF and AF Point Expansion (or other AF Area modes that are beneficial to AI Servo). Is it possible? Does anyone have other alternatives?



Dianoda said:


> I expect most of us are already well aware of this, but if you aren't, try setting the AF-on button to AF-start and decoupling AF-start from the shutter half press (switch the half-press from AF + metering start to just metering start) - this arrangement is one of the major advantages of the mid and high-end bodies over the Rebels and gives you a great deal more control over AF in use.



I am going to try this to see if it's easier to do AE-Lock and Recompose/AF. I'd imagine your described way is clicking AF-on button to AF first followed by recomposing/half-pressing-shutter to meter, right?


----------

